# It's Friday... So... Um Which Watch???



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Today... My choice is a SKX007 on a nice Bond NATO
















Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So far the RLT 4

Soon....The RLT 20 ...Hurry up postie


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Today, I will be mostly wearing:










a '78 Monza


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Jason Mmm nice... And not a Bund strap in sight!!!!!!!









Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> And not a Bund strap in sight!!!!!!!


Bunds are sooooo last week









That Heuer is


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

So no more sightings of Bundy Dude from Jason then????????

At least in a watch strap sense... I cannot believe I just used the words Jason & Sense in the same post!!!!!!!!!























Joli.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Never say never









They will be the strap to have again soon, with my finger on the pulse of the 'must have' strap world, Ill let you know


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

This today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just changed to this RLT20
















Quick and crap shot...

Initial impressions are very favorable indeed,

Very good quality feel to the watch, positive bezel clicks, great lume, excelent dial work.....

Like it a lot









I might try and do a review later


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Feb 1986 issue


----------



## bughammer (Feb 10, 2005)

Plunging into the weekend with the Seiko Diver's...



kevin


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This PRS-3 for me at the moment - my most accurate watch. Will go mechanical later, probably Speedy...


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Today Navitimer.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just this old thing....



Roy does build some great watches! As usual the watch is far nicer than the pictures and Im very happy with it indeed.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Like the new RLT's. They look good people.

Personally, my wrist is furnished with my 70's Vostok, now regulated and gaining only around 10s a day (was losing 2mins/day when I got it). Looks good and robust enough to cope with my crawling around doing some network cabling.

pete


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Had to leave home before the postie reached my house this morning so not sure if my RLT 20 has been delivered or not









I'm making do with my vintage Seiko 7002-7001 150m diver - a fine watch indeed - I must get round to taking a picture of it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Love the 20's guys - another fine RLT.









Yet another fine RLT for me too. Nothing else will surpass it. (Crap photo but I'm not feeling too hot today.)

*RLT 11-22 (WR-200m) on Hirsch Carbon Sport (WR-100m)*










I wonder how a strap gets to be WR to 100m???


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

This is not fair showing off your RLT20s























I'm kicking myself now, missing out on the Pepsi bezel version









Hope you are enjoying them guys

Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You may still get one Toby.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

It's this now


----------



## newunruhe (Jun 24, 2005)

This one to day, after seeing the pictures of chrisb satinized monster, my regular monster seems so flimsy


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> You may still get one Toby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












What what when I'm









Or do I have to







with someone?

The suspense is







me.....

I like these emoticons, but I'm getting off topic sorry.

To make up for it I'm wearing my RLT15 as usual because I'm at work.

Sorry no pics but you all know what it looks like.

Don't know what I might swap it for later, hmmmm

Toby


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Seiko day yet again for me - wearing a white dial 'helmet' 6139 chrono.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Any one showing the RLT20 steel version with black bezel pleaseeeeeee.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pda4live said:


> Any one showing the RLT20 steel version with black bezel pleaseeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't seeing a picture of this one make you even more upset ? If not then I'll post one.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Roy said:


> pda4live said:
> 
> 
> > Any one showing the RLT20 steel version with black bezel pleaseeeeeee.....
> ...


Roy picture please at least I can keep it for time being..in a picture...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > You may still get one Toby.Â
> ...


You can`t have mine so *Naa!!*









They really do look cool, well done Roy









Glad I placed my order early, unfortunately I`ll be waiting a bit longer for mine









Anyway this morning I`ve been wearing this, which I`ve not done for a while...

*Dolphin 24hr, "Made in Russia", 35 Jewel Chinese Automatic Movement*


















File Size: 46.49 KB

BTW I still don`t know why sometimes files leave HAL as (in this case) 98.5 KB but arrive in `My Gallery` as 46.49 KB !!!









Wearing these to work this afternoon....

On the left....

* RLT-13, `Special`, 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2 *


















File Size: 97.47 KB

And on the right...

* RLT-14 `Special` #1/12, Mido Chronometer Movement, (ETA 2836-2) *


















File Size: 95.53 KB

You know its strange I don`t often wear two watches to work but when I do only the residents notice


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

pda4live said:


> Roy picture please at least I can keep it for time being..in a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toby's top tips

Don't waste money on expensive watches









Print the picture and stick it over your watch to get exactly the same effect









Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pda4live said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > pda4live said:
> ...


Ok you asked for it, I'm wearing this.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway this morning I`ve been wearing this, which I`ve not done for a while...
> 
> *Dolphin 24hr, "Made in Russia", 35 Jewel Chinese Automatic Movement*


mach this one looks very smart in your photo, that's not the standard strap is it?

I am seriously tempted at the price... but luckily for me they are out of stock.

few









Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*KKKKEEEEEEWWWWWLLLLL!!!!!*


























































This was posted in response to this photo.....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Just received this one...










Roy, absolutely superb... thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ironpants said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway this morning I`ve been wearing this, which I`ve not done for a while...
> ...


Thanks Toby they are a nice watch and you`re right the bracelet originally came on a Orion Chronoscope but I think it looks beter on this









Mind you when I got it new links and pins kept falling out of it









But after a bit of careful adjustment its OK now


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Roy, absolutely superb... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Roger,


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

The Black bezel is abslutely gorgeous









Roy, Thanks for the picture I am a happy mannnnn


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

No watch today.I've spent all day decorating the bathroom


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Anonimo Milimetri

Lovely


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Woke up wearing a Zeno Explorer (Miyota), spent most of the day with the Seamaster GMT and then switched to a Zeno Army Diver on NATO (I've been away for a few days and wanted to get something else on the wrist...).


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

iv been wearing my timex expedition compass watch all day today, probably be my G-lide G-Shcok for work tomorrow, as i work on weekends. But tomorrow evening im looking forward to wearing my new Seiko diver chronograph sports watch i bought last week.

There are some great watch photos on this topic, i must get a digi cam, how do you actually up load photos and what type of file does it have to be?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PG's done a great tutorialhere which should get you up and running


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing a CWC RN Diver







or is it a "Pusser's watch" ?

Anyway no pictures yet .....it has been on the wrist all week .... and no frustration









It's a great looking watch IMO, much better than the wannabes









And it is still on my wrist


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

potz said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > ←
> ...


I wondered who'd notice Chris







: It's actually the quick set for the date wheel! Like the orient's and slava's have but the 1st time I've ever seen it on a quartz watch

This has quite a few 1st as far as my Timexes go. The 1st timex I've seen with a screw back, also screwdown crown, actually rated 100M and printed on the dial as such rather than the wave symbol they use, also it's a steel case not chrome. Perhaps Timex were attempting to get serious when they made this.

I'm trying to find out how old it is. Timex were still manufacturing mechanicals up to 1993! But they started quartz production a lot earlier. The Q at 12 was the way they used to denote a quartz (as we know them today) as opposed to a electric balance wheel movement with a quartz chip added which just had quartz on the dial. Some time after the electric mechanicals were dropped the "Q" seems to have disapeared as well but as with everything Timex it's a hazy history!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They seem to have never kept proper records, even their own catalouges are sometimes wrong! They also seemed to have a "fit anything we have" policy so for example if a particular model was on the line and they ran out of dials they just grabbed whatever they had and carried on rather than stop production.

They were producing millions every year so it's hardly suprising the details are vauge.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

PRS11 yesterday and Orfina MKII today.


----------

